# Teens Sears Master with VERY unusual frame on ebay



## Gary Mc (Dec 27, 2012)

Sears Master with VERY unusual frame on ebay

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121043515630


----------



## chitown (Dec 27, 2012)

*Crazy Neat!*

Edward Julius Lonn of LaPorte Indiana and often assigned to Great Western Manufacturing was doing some wild truss designs in the early teens.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 27, 2012)

that bike is not a master.it has a taped badge to the frame. now this one might be real.     http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...4181&item=130819964181&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## cl222 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dave the bike in the link in your reply is the one i just bought.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 23, 2013)

Has any one seen a weird frame like that before?


----------

